# losi mini-t mods



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought a mini-t and want to do some
mods for racing it has bearings
what other up-grades should I do?
motor-want a direct fit-which one?
ball diff?
slipper clutch?
batteries?
dvds?
titanium turnbuckles?
any other mods you can think of thanks for the help.
on these parts please list the brand and part
number if possible.

mac


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*mini-t mods*

I guess nobody runs these anymore?


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

yes i have a friend that has 1 and we are getting ready to start our season here in sept and we are going to be running 1/18th scale trucks,buggies and mini sliders....


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

*re:1/18th scale*

www.thetoyz.com has alot of parts you are looking for, they have aluminum arms and all sorts of things..


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

macmagee said:


> I guess nobody runs these anymore?


Horizon has discontinued the Mini - T


----------

